# collection possible?



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

hi C&S, was wondering if collection of items would be possible, i.e. heavy stuff and small bits and bobs

do you have a counter/shop ??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes you can! Give me a call on 07795 395999 but not today cos I am Sick


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds good, something to remember when I get my list to order together, cheers 


Hope you get better soon


----------

